# Online Academic Tutorials



## andee.mapaye (May 12, 2016)

I will be in Japan and would like to know if there is an online tutoring service I could avail while I'm there.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this doesn't answer your question, but I'm curious... if the tutoring service is online, why do you need to be in Japan in order to use it? Perhaps I'm not understanding the question.


----------

